# SS 24.10.15 - Raff #5



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Joachim Raff (1822 - 1882)*

Symphony No. 5 in E major "Lenore", Op. 177

1. Part 1: Love's Happiness: Allegro - Andante quasi larghetto
2. Part 2: Parting: Marsch Tempo. Agitato
3. Part 3: Reunited in Death: Allegro

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I've heard this one only once before but don't recall much about it. Looking forward to revisiting it this weekend. I'll be listening to:

View attachment 76784


Hans Stadlmair/Bamberg Symphony


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I am clueless about Raff but will be listening to Jarvi.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

D Smith said:


> I am clueless about Raff but will be listening to Jarvi.


New composer to me also. Neeme Järvi looks promising. Will listen it via Naxos music library


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

realdealblues said:


> I've heard this one only once before but don't recall much about it. Looking forward to revisiting it this weekend. I'll be listening to:
> 
> View attachment 76784
> 
> ...


Same for me, I own the whole boxset of Raff symphonies by Stadlmair. Love it!!!


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

This is new for me as well, so it's off to the Naxos library. I'll try something else:









Slovak State Phil. Orch.

Perhaps some day we can all get together in some cozy pub and compare notes.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall be trying this version via Spotify
Another week and a new work for me


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I've heard one or two of Raff's other symphonies, but not this one.

I'll be going for the Bamberger Symphoniker and Stadlmair as well.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Courtesy of YT, *Raff*: Symphony 5, w. Bamberg SO/Stadlmair (Tudor rec.1999).

Had *Dvorak* not lived, I doubt it would've made any difference.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Love this symphony, from the time I first heard it (about 25 years ago) on this CD:

View attachment 76799


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Okay, I cheated and played the Saturday Symphony today (Friday, although it is Saturday in other parts of the world).

Never having heard it before, I must say I enjoyed it a lot and will listen to some other versions as time allows.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I've heard Some Raff before, but never really got into it. So I'll give him a fair shot now. Seems to have a program to it. 

Marco Polo label with Schneider/Slovak State PO.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I checked this piece out on Spotify about a year ago, after reading many Critics who praise it. I thought it was dull, trite, and hackneyed, and deservedly obscure. YMMD


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Raff is pretty entertaining, and that's about it.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> Love this symphony, from the time I first heard it (about 25 years ago) on this CD:
> 
> View attachment 76799


I'll do the Herrmann too, this recording was the one to get Raff out of obscurity.


----------



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

This is my first time with the Symphonies Tradition, but certainly will do it quite often. Never heard of Raff. I'll go with the Bamberg/Stadlmair on Spotify


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

Love a lot of Raff's other symphonies but this one hasn't clicked for me yet. I've listened to Hans Stadlmair's recordings a lot so this time I'll go with:









Neeme Jarvi conducting the Orchestre de la Suisse Romande.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Okay, I gave it a careful listen. While my favorite part is definitely being the Finale, I noticed for the first time ever the obvious quotation from Die fliegende hollander Raff implements just before the galoping section begins. Has anyone else noticed it? The original passage starts at 30:00 into this video: 



The quotation: at 38:05 in this video:


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I missed a couple of SSs in my rebalancing act  but I'm on board with this week's audition:

Raff Symphony 5
Järvi/Suisse-Romande


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 76797
> 
> 
> I shall be trying this version via Spotify
> Another week and a new work for me


Instead of Järvi I picked this one. Nice marching on part III.


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

Love this symphony, very familiar with it. Would go with Stadlmair's version on his complete set.


----------



## Asterix77 (Oct 17, 2015)

Raff was new to me, I listened to the Herrmann performance with the LPO. I thought it was very interesting and I liked the Finale the most. Still I couldn't really get into it, it didn't get me. I think I should listen to it more often.


----------



## FLighT (Mar 7, 2013)

This version:


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

how a mediocre germanic derivative composer gets to be in the top list surprises me....

perhaps he isnt so bad

listening to butt/philharmonia orchestra


----------

